# 2 x 2 cell embryo`s day 3 transfer



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice, I have had a day 3 embryo transfer today we had 2 x 2 cell embryos. Were are really gutted as I know they should be 6-8 cells by today, I am now convinced we have no chance of this working. Is there anybody else who has had a 2 cell embryo transferred on day 3? The embrologist said we have to hope they keep dividing in my womb as thats their natural environment.

Any advice anyone could give me to make me feel a little better would be much appreciated.

Megan x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI Megan

I don't know of any success stories - you could always read the 2ww as people sometimes say on there.  Good luck regardless...  

Sledge


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Megan
Congratulations on your transfer.  I had 2, 2cell embryos transferred 2 weeks ago and have just got BFP today.  They were at day 2 so ideally should have been 2-4 cell.  I always seem to have slow growing embryos.  The clinic wouldn't have transferred your embryos if they didn't think there was a chance of a pregnancy so try to keep positive.  Also as Sledge has mentioned you could do a search for people who have posted their success stories etc.
Best of luck, Liz


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your replies.

Liz - Congratulations on your bfp!! That is fantastic news! You must be on  

Thanks again I will do a search and see what I find, they just seem to be too far behind for day 3.

Megan xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Megan

Thanks for the congratulations - yes we are really pleased.

I meant to say in my previous post that perhaps your embies were just about to divide when they were transferring them so you never know.  Also they are in the best place now so fingers crossed.  Hope you are not going too mad on the 2ww.

Liz


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Liz, yes definately going mad   I just cant help but feel like its over before its began. Trying to stay positive but its very very hard, I`m just convinced our little embies arnt strong enough but I`m   they like my womb better than the lab and have caught up by now  

Thanks for your kind words it really does help   and congratulations again on your BFP!

Megan x


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 
I saw this topic and couldnt help but askI had EC on a wednesday and ET on a Friday and my embryos were 4 cell embryos is that good

Thanks 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi roro,

You had a day 2 transfer and at this stage the embryos should be 2-4 cells so yours sound fine they are at the stage they should be well done!

Good luck

xx


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Megan your response is soo comforting, 

in regards to your 2 cell embryos I agree with Liz if the embryologist saw a small chance of pregnancy they wouldnt of gone ahead with the transfer so dont worry and the best of luck to you.

Thanks 
Roro


----------



## luckygirl?? (May 5, 2011)

Hi Megan,

Read your post regarding day 3 transfrer.Just wondering what the outcome was.I too am in a similar situation.

Your feedback would be so helpful.......


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi luckygirl,

How are you getting on after your ET?  When was it and how many embies did you have transferred? 

Good luck hun


----------

